# و نحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح هذا هو الاله الحق و الحياة الابدية



## Molka Molkan (20 يوليو 2010)

*بسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس
 الإله الواحد
 آمين*​ 

*
 اليوم مع شبهة والرد عليها   وشبهة اليوم هى للطعن فى لاهوت المسيح وهى عن الأية المقدسة


 و نعلم ان ابن الله قد جاء و اعطانا بصيرة لنعرف  الحق  و نحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح هذا هو الاله الحق و الحياة  الابدية 
 (1يو  5 :  20)

 ونقطة الإعتراض هنا هى حول كلمة " هـو " وعلى ماذا تعود فهو يقول ان " هو "   تعود على الله (الآب ) وليس على المسيح وبنعمة المسيح نرد 

*
*أولا : من  نص الأية نفسه

*​*و  نحن في  الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح

فى  الحق = فى ابنه

إذا  الحق هو المسيح


هذا هو الاله  الحق و الحياة الابدية 

إذن  الإله الحق هو المسيح



وكما  قال المسيح نفسه بمفه الطاهر

قال له يسوع انا هو الطريق   و الحق و الحياة ليس احد   ياتي الى الاب الا بي 
(يو  14 :  6)

* ​ 

ثانياً : التفاسير المسيحية الحديثة


   القس انطونيوس فكري​

*أية 20 :-  وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ  جَاءَ  وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ  الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ  فِي  ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ  الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ  وَالْحَيَاةُ  الأَبَدِيَّة*
فى الأية  السابقة رأينا   العالم قد وضع فى الشرير، والشيطان يضلل الناس، ولكن ما موقفنا نحن   أولاد  الله = أعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق = الله أعطى أولاده بصيرة بها  يدركون تفاهة   العالم (جا2:1 + فى8:3). وأيضاً يعطيهم بصيرة فتنفتح عيونهم  ويدركون  الأمجاد المعدة  لهم فى السماويات (1كو9:2- 12). ومن هذه الأيات  الأخيرة من  كورنثوس نفهم أن هذه  البصيرة تكون بالروح القدس المعطى لنا.  والحق فى هذه  الأية فى مقابل العالم فى أية  (19). فالعالم هو الباطل  (جا2:1). ونحن  تكون لنا هذه البصيرة إن ثبتنا فى  المسيح =  ونحن فى  الحق  (ندرك الحق ونميز بينه وبين الباطل) فى إبنه يسوع  المسيح = فالمسيح   هو الحق (يو6:14). وثباتنا فى المسيح يملأنا من  الروح القدس، روح  الحق، والذى يرشد  للحق (يو13:16). فثباتنا فى المسيح  هو ثبات لنا فى الحق.  وثباتنا فى المسيح يأتى عن  طريق حفظ وصاياه. يعطينا  الإمتلاء من الروح  الذى يفتح بصيرتنا فنعرف المسيح وعمله  ومحبته وما  أعطاه لنا، وما أعده لنا  فى السماء، وهذا يجعلنا نحتقر العالم الباطل.   هذا هو  الإله الحق والحياة الأبدية = بدأ الرسول  رسالته بأن المسيح هو كلمة الحياة   وبظهوره أظهرت الحياة (1يو1:1، 2).  وهنا يسميه الحياة الأبدية.  وبهذا تتفق بداية  الرسالة ونهايتها.  وبهذا يلخص الرسول رسالته فى أن إبن الله قد أتى إلى  العالم  وأعطانا معرفة الإله الحق  الذى لا يعرفه عبدة الأوثان ولا  الهراطقة. وأعطانا أن  نكون فيه بالإيمان. ومن يؤمن به  تكون له حياة ابدية، ويحيا فى محبة،  ويغلب العالم  فلا ينجذب  لشهواته. فالمؤمن يفتح الله بصيرته فيعرف أن الرب يسوع  هو كل الحق ويشبع  به مؤمناً أنه  مصدر حياته، فيثبت فيه بأن يطيع  وصاياه ولا يريد أن يفارقه.
​القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي

يعلم  المؤمن من هو ربنا يسوع. إنه الحق واهب الحياة. هذه هي   البصيرة الداخلية التي بها  تعاين النفس ربنا يسوع أنه   كل الحق فتشبع منه، وأنه مصدر حياتها، فتثبت فيه ولا  تريد أن   تفارقه.​ 

 *Believer’s Bible  Commentary 1 John 5:20*​ *
* *The  third great truth is that of the  Incarnation. We know that the Son of God has come. This is the theme with   which John opened his Epistle and with which   he is now about to close it. The coming of the   Lord Jesus revealed to us Him who is true,   that is, the true God.   God the Father can only be known through the Lord Jesus Christ. “The   only begotten Son, who is in the bosom of the Father, He has declared   Him.” Then John adds: and we are in Him who is true, in His   Son Jesus Christ. Again the emphasis is that it is only as we are in   Jesus Christ that we can be in God. “No one comes to the Father except   through Me.” This is the true God and   eternal life. In other words, John is teaching   what the Gnostics denied, namely, that Jesus Christ is God, and that   eternal life is found only in Him. *​ *
** MacDonald, W., & Farstad, A. (1997, c1995). Believer's Bible   Commentary  : Old and New Testaments (1 Jn 5:20). Nashville: Thomas   Nelson.
*​* 
**Baker New   Testament Commentary:  James and the Epistles of John 1 John 5:20

 .............. And last, having woven the golden thread of Jesus’   divinity and sonship through the cloth of his epistle, John completes   this verse with the following words: “Even in his Son Jesus Christ. He   is the true God and eternal life.” The Gnostic teachers denied that   Jesus was the Christ, Son of God. Therefore, in this last verse John   summarizes the basic teaching of the Christian faith: Jesus   Christ is the Son of God, is truly divine, and is eternal life. .................
*​ *
للتفسير الكامل إضغط هنا

*​ *Kistemaker,  S. J., & Hendriksen, W.  (1953-2001). Vol. 14: New  Testament commentary : Exposition of  James and the Epistles of John.  Accompanying biblical text is  author's translation. New Testament  Commentary (367). Grand Rapids:  Baker Book House.




The Bible   Exposition Commentary 1 John 5:20

*​*The  Christian Life Is the Real Life (1 John 5:20–21)Jesus Christ is the  true God. We know Him who is true, and we are  inHim who is  true. We have “the real thing”!“We know  that our real life is in the true One, and in His  Son, Jesus Christ.  This is the real God and this is real, eternal life”  (1 John 5:20, ºF).  Reality has been the theme throughout John’s  letter, and now we  are reminded of it again.


* *Wiersbe,  W. W. (1996, c1989). The Bible  exposition commentary. "An  exposition of the New Testament  comprising the entire 'BE'  series"--Jkt. (1 Jn 5:20). Wheaton, Ill.:  Victor Books.



The Bible   Guide 1 John 5:20

*​*All God’s truth is revealed in one person,  Jesus Christ —  and life is to be found in knowing him. Jesus is the true God, so beware of worshipping anyone else   or anything less.
* *
 Knowles, A. (2001). The Bible guide. Includes index. (1st   Augsburg books ed.) (691). Minneapolis, MN: Augsburg.

The  Bible  Knowledge Commentary 1 John 5:20




*​*  Moreover, the coming of the Son of God has granted to believers an understanding   which makes possible a knowledge of God. John and his circle were in   Him who is true (and so were his readers as they continued to   “abide”). But to abide in God is also to abide in His Son Jesus   Christ. For that matter, Jesus Christ Himself is the true God (cf. John 1:1, 14) and eternal life (cf. 1 John   1:2; 2:25; 5:11-13). With  this grand affirmation of  the deity of  Christ, John concluded his summary of apostolic truths  which stand  against the falsehoods of the antichrists.


* *Walvoord,  J. F., Zuck, R. B., & Dallas  Theological Seminary. (1983-c1985). The  Bible knowledge commentary :  An exposition of the ******ures  (2:903-904). Wheaton, IL: Victor  Books.


Clarke’s    Commentary: 1 John 1 John 5:20

﻿Verse  20﻿.   We know that the Son of God is come]  In the  flesh, and has made his soul an offering for  sin; and hath given us an  understanding-a more eminent  degree of light than we ever enjoyed  before; for as he lay in the bosom  of the Father, he hath declared him  unto us; and he hath besides given  us a spiritual understanding, that  we may know him  who is true, even the true God, and get eternal life  from him through his Son, in  whom we  are by faith, as the branches in the  vine, deriving all our knowledge,  light, life, love, and fruitfulness  from him.  And it is through this  revelation of Jesus that we know the  ever blessed and glorious Trinity;  and the Trinity, Father, Word,  and Holy Ghost, in the  eternal, undivided unity of the  ineffable Godhead.

Clarke, A.  (1999). Clarke's Commentary: First  John (electronic ed.). Logos  Library System; Clarke's Commentaries  (1 Jn 5:20). Albany, OR: Ages  Software.



The College   Press NIV Commentary: 1, 2, 3 John

*​*5:19 We  know that we are children of God, and that the  whole world is under the  control of the evil one. 5:20 We know also  that the Son of God has come  and has given us understanding, so that we  may know him who is true.  And we are in him who is true — even in his  Son Jesus Christ. He is the  true God and eternal life.

In his concluding  remarks, John hits repeatedly on the theme  that the Christian has  knowledge that is directly contradictory to the  mystical knowledge the  Gnostic claimed. Christ  brought to us both  understanding of God’s nature, and eternal life,  because he not only  came from God, but is the true God.
* *Womack,  M. M. (1998). The  College Press NIV commentary : 1, 2 & 3 John /  Morris M. Womack.  All ******ure quotations, unless indicated, are  taken from The Holy  Bible: New International Version. (1 Jn 5:19).  Joplin, MO.: College  Press.




A Commentary,   Critical and Explanatory, on the Old and  New Testaments
*​* 

This is  the true God—“This  Jesus Christ (the last-named Person) is the  true God” (identifying Him  thus with the Father in His attribute, “the  only true God,” Jn 17:3,  primarily attributed to the Father).and eternal life—predicated  of the Son of God; Alford wrongly says,  He was the life,  but not eternal life. The Father is  indeed eternal life  as its source, but the Son  also is that eternal life manifested, as  the very passage (1Jn 1:2)  which  Alford quotes, proves against him. Compare also 1Jn 5:11, 13.  Plainly  it is as the Mediator of ETERNAL LIFE to us that  Christ  is here contemplated. The Greek is, “The true God and  eternal  life is this” Jesus Christ, that is, In believing in Him we  believe in  the true God, and have eternal life. The Son is called “He  that is  TRUE,” Rev 3:7, as here. This naturally prepares the way for  warning  against false gods (1Jn 5:21). Jesus Christ is the only  “express  image of God’s person” which is sanctioned, the only true  visible  manifestation of God. All other representations of God are  forbidden as  idols. Thus the Epistle closes as it began (1Jn 1:1,  2).﻿Jamieson, R., Fausset, A. R.,   Fausset, A. R., Brown, D., & Brown, D. (1997). A commentary,   critical and explanatory, on the Old and New Testaments. On spine:   Critical and explanatory commentary. (1 Jn 5:20). Oak Harbor, WA: Logos   Research Systems, Inc.
* *

Concise  Bible  Commentary

*​*John  repeats that  Jesus Christ, the Son of God  who died for sinners, is the true God and he gives  believers eternal life.  The substitutes invented by the false  teachers are false gods and must  be avoided (20–21).

Fleming,  D. C. (1994, c1988). Concise  Bible commentary. Also published  under title: The AMG concise Bible  commentary. (585). Chattanooga,  Tenn.: AMG Publishers.
* *


Concordia   Self-Study Commentary

*​*certain  that in the Son of God she  has the true revelation of God and eternal life, for  Jesus Christ is the true God and eternal  life—any worship  which excludes Him is idolatry. (20–21)Roehrs,  W. H., &  Franzmann, M. H., joint author. (1998, c1979). Concordia  self-study  comentary (electronic ed.) (2:277-278). St. Louis:  Concordia  Publishing House.


 * *Evangelical  Commentary on the Bible

 John  de***ibes God (perhaps Jesus  Christ) as the genuine God and eternal  life, so ending on the  same point with which he began (1:2; 5:11–13).Elwell, W. A. (1996, c1989). Vol. 3:  Evangelical  commentary on the Bible. Baker reference library (1  Jn 5:18).  Grand Rapids, 
 Mich.: Baker Book  House.

 Geneva Bible   Notes (1599)

*​*Verse 20m.     The divinity   of Christ is most clearly proved by this passage.
* *Geneva Bible  Notes (1599). 2003 (1 Jn 5:19-20).  Bellingham, WA: Logos Research  Systems, Inc.

A  Handbook  on  The First Letter of John


This is the true God. The  demonstrative pronoun (in the Greek a masculine  singular form) refers to  Jesus; hence, ‘this one (or he) is the  true God,’ or, changing the sentence into  relative clause, ‘who  is the true God.’Haas, C., Jonge, M. d., &   Swellengrebel, J. L. (1994], c1972). A handbook on the letters of   John. UBS handbook series; Helps for translators (153). New York:   United Bible Societies.




Harper's   Bible  Commentary


The Letter  closes with a reminder  of the certainties to which the faithful may  cling. We know: the  believer does not sin (see 3:6, 9) and Jesus  Christ protects  believers; we are God’s, while the world is under the  power of evil; and the son of God has come to reveal  God to us and to  give us eternal life. The closing warning  against idolatry,  while seemingly out of place, may be taken as a final  warning against  the false teachings of the community’s opponents. 

Mays, J. L., Harper & Row,  P., & Society of  Biblical Literature. (1996, c1988). Harper's  Bible commentary (1  Jn 5:13). San Francisco: Harper & Row.


King  James   Version Study Bible.

This is the true God:   “This” can be translated “He,” meaning Jesus Christ.   John concludes with a ringing affirmation of the full deity of the  Son,  a notable theme of John’s gospel.King James  Version study Bible .  1997, c1988 (electronic ed.) (1 Jn 5:19).  Nashville: Thomas Nelson.


Life   Application  Bible Commentary, 1, 2 & 3 John



 And we know that the Son of   God has come, and he has given us understanding so that we can know the   true God. And now we are in God because we are in his Son, Jesus   Christ. He is the only true God, and he is eternal life. NLT 

 Again, John reminded the believers  of what they “know” to be true: they know  that the Son of God has  come. The false teachers had done their  best to set Christ aside,  to make him unimportant, and to have so-called  “knowledge of God”  without him. But John has been explaining throughout  this letter that  this is impossible. Jesus Christ is  central to true  Christian faith. Jesus came to earth, returned  to heaven, and  now is present through his Holy Spirit. The Son’s purpose  in coming to  earth was to reveal God the Father and to enable the  believers to know  him experientially (see John 17:3). The Holy Spirit has  given  [believers] understanding so that [they] can know the true God.
  Just as the Holy Spirit teaches  believers about Christ and points to  him, so the Son teaches about and  points to the Father.

To be in God is to be in  his Son,  Jesus Christ, for when believers are united to the Son,  they are  also united to the Father (see John 17:21–24). “He is  the only true God” refers to Christ. In  Greek, “he” (outos—this one) refers to the person just named, “Jesus Christ.” Thus, John was   saying that Jesus Christ is the true God (see also John 1:1, 18;   20:28; Romans 9:5; Titus 2:13; 2 Peter 1:1). The Father is the source  of  eternal life and Jesus Christ reveals that life   (John 1:4; 14:6), so also he is eternal life. Only through his   death and resurrection was eternal life made available to humanity.

NLT ******ure  quotations marked NLT are taken from  the Holy Bible, New Living  Translation, copyright © 1996. Used by  permission of Tyndale House  Publishers, Inc., Wheaton, Illinois 60189.  All rights reserved.

Barton, B. B., & Osborne, G.  R. (1998). 1, 2  & 3 John. Life application Bible commentary  (120). Wheaton,  Ill.: Tyndale House.



The  MacArthur   Study Bible

true. The word means  “genuine” as opposed to what  is false (cf. v. 21). God  and eternal life. That Jesus Christ is  the true God is the fifth Christian  certainty. This verse  constitutes the summation of John’s whole  letter. The greatest  certainty of all, the Incarnation, guarantees the  certainty of the  rest. This is the doctrinal foundation, out of which  comes love and  obedience.MacArthur,  J. J. (1997,  c1997). The MacArthur Study Bible (electronic ed.)  (1 Jn 5:20).  Nashville: Word Pub.

The  Nelson  Study  Bible : New King James Version

*​ *Theunderstanding that Christ gives  enables us to know  God in a personal, intimate sense. Jesus Christ  is the true God; to know Him is  to have eternal life.

Radmacher,  E. D., Allen, R. B.,  & House, H. W. (1997). The Nelson study  Bible : New King James  Version. Includes index. (1 Jn 5:20).  Nashville: T. Nelson  Publishers.



*​*


*​* 


* *Idols or pagan gods, which John exhorted his  readers to  “keep yourselves from” (1 John 5:21)  were numerous in the first-century world. One of the  most popular false  gods was Diana, a fertility goddess of the ancient  Romans.
*​*
*​* الآباء الأولين
*​* 




* *THE FIFTEEN  BOOKS OF AURELIUS AUGUSTINUS, BISHOP OF  HIPPO,  ON THE TRINITY: BOOK I
*​* 

* *CHAP. 6.--THAT THE SON IS VERY GOD, OF THE SAME    SUBSTANCE WITH THE FATHER. NOT ONLY THE FATHER, BUT THE TRINITY, IS   AFFIRMED TO  BE IMMORTAL. ALL THINGS ARE NOT FROM THE FATHER ALONE, BUT   ALSO FROM THE SON.  THAT THE HOLY SPIRIT IS VERY GOD, EQUAL WITH THE   FATHER AND THE SON.  

 9. They who  have said that our  Lord Jesus Christ is not God, or not  very God, or  not with the Father the One  and only God, or not truly  immortal  because changeable, are proved wrong by the  most plain and  unanimous  voice of divine testimonies; as, for instance, "In the   beginning was  the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was  God." For it  is  plain that we are to take the Word of God to be the  only Son of God, of  whom  it is afterwards said, "And the Word was made  flesh, and dwelt  among us," on  account of that birth of His  incarnation, which was  wrought in time of the  Virgin. But herein is  declared, not only that  He is God, but also that He is of  the same  substance with the Father;  because, after saying, "And the Word was   God," it is said also, "The  same was in the beginning with God: all  things were  made by Him, and  without Him was not anything made."(3) Not  simply "all things;"  but  only all things that were made, that is; the  whole creature. From which  it  appears clearly, that He Himself was not  made, by whom all things  were made. And  if He was not made, then He is  not a creature; but if  He is not a creature, then  He is of the same  substance with the  Father. For all substance that is not God  is  creature; and all that is  not creature is God.(4) And  if the Son is not of   the same substance with the Father, then He is a  substance that was  made: and if  He is a substance that was made, then  all things were not  made by Him; but "all  things were made by Him,"  therefore He is of  one and the same substance with the  Father. And so  He is not only God,  but also very God. And the same John most  expressly  affirms this in  his epistle: "For we know that the Son of God is come,   and hath given  us an understanding, that we may know the true God, and  that we  may be  in His true Son Jesus Christ. This  is the  true God, and  eternal life." (1) 


SERMONS  ON  SELECTED LESSONS OF THE NEW TESTAMENT. SERMON  XC. ON THE WORDS OF  THE  GOSPEL, JOHN XII. 44, HE THAT BELIEVETH ON ME, BELIEVETH  NOT ON ME,   BUT ON HIM THAT SENT ME. " AGAINST A CERTAIN EXPRESSION OF MAXIMINUS,  A   BISHOP OF THE ARIANS, WHO SPREAD HIS BLASPHEMY IN AFRICA WHERE HE WAS   WITH THE  COUNT SEGISVULT.
*​* 

SERMON XC. 

[CXL. BEN.]  

* *ON THE WORDS OF  THE GOSPEL,  JOHN XII. 44, HE THAT  BELIEVETH ON ME, BELIEVETH NOT ON  ME, BUT ON HIM  THAT SENT ME. " AGAINST A  CERTAIN EXPRESSION OF  MAXIMINUS, A BISHOP OF  THE ARIANS, WHO SPREAD HIS  BLASPHEMY IN AFRICA  WHERE HE WAS WITH THE  COUNT SEGISVULT.

"(5) It is John's Gospel,  hold it  fast. "He Who sent Me, He gave Me a  commandment what I should  say, and  what I should speak; and I know that His  commandment is life   everlasting." O that He would grant me to say what I wish I  For my   poverty and His abundance straiteneth me. "He," saith He, "gave Me a    commandment, what I should say, and what I should speak; and I know that   His  commandment is life everlasting." Search in the Epistle of this   John the  Evangelist for what he hath said of Christ.   "Let us believe," he says, "His True  Son Jesus   Christ This is the True  God and Everlasting Life."(1)   What is, "The True God, and  Everlasting Life "? The  True Son of God is "the True   God, and Everlasting Life." Why  did He say, "On His True Son"?  Because God hath  many sons, therefore  was He to be distinguished, by  adding that He was the True  Son. Not by  simply saying that He is the Son;  but by adding, as I have said,  that  He is the True Son; therefore He  was to be distinguished, because of the   many sons which God hath. For  we are sons by grace, He by Nature. We  made by the  Father through Him;  He Himself That Which the Father is;  are we too That Which  God is? 
*​ *
 

*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يوليو 2010)

*رائع يا مولكا عايزينك كدا تكتبلنا كل يوم موضوع
وايضا رد الاستاذ الرائع الغنى عن التعريف الدكتور هولى بايبل وتحليل النص لغويا باللغة اليونانية 
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10337
*


----------



## yousefff (24 يوليو 2010)

اذاي المسيح ابن الله والله مقدرش يخلصو من البشر واتصلب ازاي بس ازا كان الله هو خالق البشر الروايه الاسلاميه هي الصحيحه انهه شبه لهم والله نجى عيسى المسيح  لان الله له مكانتو برضو
ابن الله المقصود بيها حبيبو وخلقو الصالح في الارض لان الابن احيانا تعطى كلقب للولد الصالح 
زي واحد يلقى  طفل صالح يقولو انتى ابني المخلفتوش


----------



## Rosetta (24 يوليو 2010)

yousefff قال:


> اذاي المسيح ابن الله والله مقدرش يخلصو من البشر واتصلب ازاي بس ازا كان الله هو خالق البشر الروايه الاسلاميه هي الصحيحه انهه شبه لهم والله نجى عيسى المسيح  لان الله له مكانتو برضو
> ابن الله المقصود بيها حبيبو وخلقو الصالح في الارض لان الابن احيانا تعطى كلقب للولد الصالح
> زي واحد يلقى  طفل صالح يقولو انتى ابني المخلفتوش



*

«لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَنْ يَرَى حَيَاةً بَلْ يَمْكُثُ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبُ اللَّهِ» 

لان المسيح هو ابن الله الذي اراد ان يبذله من اجل خلاصنا 
اي ان موت المسيح على الصليب هو ارادة الله ذاته !! 

لماذا يخلصه من الموت و هو من يريد موته على الصليب

الله بعث لنا ابنه المسيح لهدف و هو موته على الصليب و قيامته من بين الاموات​*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 يوليو 2010)

> اذاي المسيح ابن الله والله مقدرش يخلصو من البشر واتصلب ازاي بس ازا كان الله هو خالق البشر الروايه الاسلاميه هي الصحيحه انهه شبه لهم والله نجى عيسى المسيح لان الله له مكانتو برضو
> ابن الله المقصود بيها حبيبو وخلقو الصالح في الارض لان الابن احيانا تعطى كلقب للولد الصالح
> زي واحد يلقى  طفل صالح يقولو انتى ابني المخلفتوش


*اسمعنى
1-ممنوع منعا باتا ترديد تفاهات المنتديات الاسلامية هنا الكلام يكون بالدليل 
2-ثانيا لا نعرف شخص اسمع عيسى وميخصناش
3-عندك موضوع فى القسم الاسلامى اثبتنا فيه ان حتى الرواية الاسلامية لا تنفى صلب المسيح بل تؤكده اتفضل ورينا فى القسم الاسلامى اين قال اله الاسلام ان عيسى لم يقتل ولم يصلب
3-رابعا ودا الاهم ايه علاقة اللى انت قولته بالموضوع ولا ماشى بالقاعدة كله عند العرب صابون*


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 يوليو 2010)

*يا جماعة
لما تلاقوا واحد مايعرفش اساس واحد من المسيحيات يبقى ماتردوش عليه ابدا ولكن اعطوه مواضيع في المنتدى بتشرح المسيحية ببساطة وعقائدها  و و و و ولما يفهم احنا بنؤمن بإيه ساعتها يكون للدليل مكان ، لكن هو اساسا مايعرفش احنا بنؤمن بإيه !!*


----------



## م المجدلية (28 يوليو 2010)

مشكووور عالمووضوع الرائع

دمتم سالمين


----------



## ابو خطاب (17 أغسطس 2010)

هل الاله يموت؟
ولو ان الابن رفض الصلب فارادت من بتمشي ارادة الاب ام الابن؟
واذا مشيت ارادة الاب فمن الاله الاب ام الابن؟ 
ارجوكم جاوبوني لاني محتار والمسلمين اعدين يشككوني


----------



## apostle.paul (17 أغسطس 2010)

*طيب مانت مسلم المسلمين بيشكوك ازاى
مانت بتردد كلامهم اللى عفى عنه الزمن
افتح موضوع واسال لو عندك تعليق على الموضوع دا اتفضل
*


----------



## مسيحية غزاوية (18 أغسطس 2010)

*


ابو خطاب قال:



			هل الاله يموت؟
ولو ان الابن رفض الصلب فارادت من بتمشي ارادة الاب ام الابن؟
واذا مشيت ارادة الاب فمن الاله الاب ام الابن؟ 
ارجوكم جاوبوني لاني محتار والمسلمين اعدين يشككوني
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الرد على سؤالك
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3836
وانا كمان بدي اسال  هل في اله بيظل عباده ؟هل في اله بيأمر عباده بقتل الكفار  ونهب اموالهم تحت اسم جزية مقابل تزوجيهم ب 72 حورية !!
هل في اله بيامر رسوله بالزواج من طفلة  تدعي عائشة!!
*


----------



## مسيحية غزاوية (18 أغسطس 2010)

*يخطر في بال بعضهم سؤال يبدو منطقياً يتعلق بإمكانية موت السيد المسيحوهو الله ، فهل يموت الله ؟ ومن ذا الذي حفظ الكون والحياة في الأيام الثلاثة التي كان فيها السيد المسيح ميتاً ؟ 
· هل الموت هو الملاشاة ؟ 
ينطوى هذا السؤال على سوء فهم للموت وطبيعته وما يترتب عليه ، فالإنسان يميل أن يقرن الموت بالملاشاة ، فكأن الشخص الذي يدخل دائرة الموت يتلاشى ولا يعود موجوداً ، ويفقد بالتالي كل قوة وتأثير في هذه الحياة ، وعلى الرغم من العقيدة التي يعتنقها المرء قد تُعلّم غير ذلك ، فإن حقيقة غياب الشخص الذي مات وعدم إمكانية الاتصال به والتواصل معه في هذه الحياة تفرض نفسها بطريقة مرعبة وتجعل وجدان المرء يساوى بين الموت والعدم . 
· حقيقة الموت 
غير أن هذا الأمرمجانب للصواب ، فما الموت إلا إنفصال الروح عن الجسد ، فروح الإنسان هي الكائن الحقيقي وهى تسكن جسده الذي يُشكل بيتاً لهذه الروح ، فليس الإنسان جسداً يمتلك روحاً ، وإنما هو روح تملك جسداً ، وبينما يتحلل هذا الجسد ألفاني بعد الموت ويتعرض للفناء ، فإن الروح تستمر في الوجود إما في جهنم أو في حضرة الله في حالة وعى وإحساس كاملين ، فإذا مات المرء دون أن يقبل فداء المسيح وخلاصه ، فسينتهي به الأمرإلى حيث " البكاء وصرير الأسنان " يقول السيد المسيح " ولكن أقول لكم يا أحبائي :لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد ، وبعد ذلك ليس لهم ما يفعلون أكثر ، بل أريكم ممن تخافون :خافوا من الذي بعدما يقتل له سلطان أن يُلقى في جهنم ، نعم أقول لكم من هذا خافوا " ( لوقا 12 :4،5 ) ولا مفر من هذه الدينونة لغير المؤمنين بالمسيح ، تقول كلمة الله " وُضع للناس أن يموتوا مرة ثم بعد ذلك الدينونة " ( عبرانيين 9 :27 ) . 
· مصير الأموات 
أما الذين يموتون في المسيح ،فإن أرواحهم تنتقل فوراً لتكون في حضرة الله ، قال الرسول بولس " لي اشتهاء أن أنطلق ( أموت ، تفارق روحي جسدي ) وأكون مع المسيح " ( فيلبى 1 :23 ) ويحدثنا سليمان عن مصير الإنسان بعد الموت فيقـــول " فيرجع التراب إلى الأرض كما كان ، وترجع الروح إلى الله الذي أعطاها " ( جامعة 12 :7 ) ويُسجل لنا لوقا رواية المسيح لحديث إبراهيم مع الغنى المُستغنى عن الله بعد موته ، وتطرقه لمصير لعازرالبار بعد موته أيضاً " أذكر أنك أستوفيت خيرتك في حياتك وكذلك لعازر ( أستوفى ) البلايا والآن هو يتعزى وأنت تتعذب " ( لوقا 16 :25 ) . 
· الروح لا تفنى 
وما يهمنا من هذا كله هو الوصول إلى نتيجة هي أن الروح لا تفنى ، فكم بالحرى إذا كانت روح الله ، ونحن نعلم مما علّمنا السيد المسيح أن " الله روح " ( يوحنا 4 :24 ) . 
· موت المسيح 
حين جاء المسيح ، كلمة الله ، إلى أرضنا أتخذ جسداً وأكتسب الطبيعة البشرية إلى جانب طبيعته الإلهية ، لم يكن يحتاج كإله إلى جسد ، ولكنه صار لحماً ودماً ليشاركنا طبيعتنا ويستطيع أن ينوب عنا في عملية الفداء ، وعندما مات على الصليب من أجل خطايانا ، سكتت الحياة في جسده وبقيت روحه حيةً دون أن تفقد شيئاً من طبيعتها وقدرتها ، وهذا يعنى بكل بساطة أن المسيح كان حياً حتى وهو ميت . 
· مثال توضيحي 
ولقد حاول أحدهم أن يُقّرب ما حصل للمسيح في موته إلى أذهاننا ، فشبه الروح بالهواء الذي يتخذ شكل الإناء الذي يحل فيه ، فمع أن الهواء يملأ الجو ويتحرك فيه بحرية ، إلا أنه حدد نفسه شكلاً بصورة الإناء الذي حل فيه ، فإذا كسرنا هذا الإناء الذي يتمتع الهواء داخله بنفس خصائص الهواء الموجود في الجو ، فإن الهواء يرجع ليختلط فوراً بالهواء الموجود بالجو دون أن يضيع منه شئ ، وهذا يقودنا إلى فكرة أن موت المسيح لم يؤثر على طبيعته الإلهية . 
· سبب موت المسيح 
ولابد لنا من أن نتبين أن المسيح لم يمت بسبب الصليب ، ولكنه مات على الصليب ، لم يمت بسبب المسامير والحراب التي اخترقت جسده وجعلته ينزف ولكنه مات بسبب خطايانا التي حملها ومات على الصليب من اجلها ، إن خطايانا وآثامنا هي التي قتلته ، وما كان للموت أن ينال منه لو لم يكن صلبه مرتبطاً بهذه الخطايا والآثام ، فلا موت بدون خطية ، ولم يكن أدم نفسه ليمـوت لو لم يخطـــئ تقول كلمة الله " كأنما بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم ، وبالخطية الموت ،وهكذا إجهاز الموت إلى جميع الناس إذ أخطأ الجميع " ( رومية 5 :12 ) .*


----------

